# Cold smoking on top of  a Smokintex 1460



## poacherjoe (Nov 18, 2019)

Can I take my little chief smoker rack and place it on top of my 1460 loaded with cheese and place the cardboard box it came in over it. Then cut a small hole on top of the box for a vent?  Then place wood in 1460 for smoke. As long as I keep the temp below 80 won't this work for smoking cheese? Never done it and I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 19, 2019)

I am not too familiar with your specific smokers there but as long as you keep your temps down this should work. I've seen people cold smoke in cardboard boxes by themselves! Check out the AMNPS or AMNTS. Might save you a lot of hassle rigging stuff up!


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 19, 2019)

I am just being a tweezer butt ! I have every kind of wood imaginable to use for smoking and I didn't want to mess with the pellets. But I might have to if this doesn't work,Like you stated as long as I keep the temps down it should work.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 19, 2019)

I would put a layer of cardboard between the racks and smoker top. I think the smoke would condense on the 1460 top and require cleaning if you don't.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 19, 2019)

I took my big chief to the patio and placed a pan full of ice above the element with 2 bricks for spacer and placed 2 lengths of metal across the ends of the top of the smoker and set my cooking rack on that. Then I put the xtra sharp white cheddar slices on the top tray and placed my Inkbird probe on the tray. I slid the card board box over this to about half way down the Chiefs body and pulled the probe connection through the top of the box . I placed a pan full of cherry apple mix wood above the element and plugged the Inkbird in. The temp stayed at 64 degrees for about 2 hrs before the ice melted and then gradually went up to 84 degrees after 2 hours and 45 minutes of smoking. I used 2 pan fulls of chips in the process. I then vacuum packed the 5 lbs of cheese so I will let it age for a couple of weeks and then I will give the report on how it turned out. I was worried but after doing this it seemed very simple. I wanted to kill 2 birds with one stone and smoke a couple pork roasts and cold smoke the cheese on top of the Smokintex but I changed my mind on that.


----------

